# Help Lots of Questions



## graemeboro (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello All,

I have been thinking about emigrating for some time and have been looking at Canada. I have had a good look at the immigration site and the process. My occupation (Informaiton Systems Manager) I specialise in Security is lisited. I have done an online points test and seem to score the exact 67 points. My questions mainly are:

I am looking to go to Toronto as having looked at jobsites this is where most of my kind of work seems to be. The question is what would be a reasonable salary? e.g UK would be about £60k. The job sites have lisitings and descriptions but dont seem to state salaries at all.

Does anyone have an idea of the cost of living in Toronto, in particular property rental (3 bed) and possible property purchse, (in the future if all went well?). Cost of things like cars etc would be good too.

What are the taxes I should be aware of?

Thanks in advance, all early stages of research at the moment, so any hints tips would be excellent.

Regards
Graeme


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

graemeboro said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been thinking about emigrating for some time and have been looking at Canada. I have had a good look at the immigration site and the process. My occupation (Informaiton Systems Manager) I specialise in Security is lisited. I have done an online points test and seem to score the exact 67 points. My questions mainly are:
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll have plenty more questions before you're finished so just ask away and the members here will attempt to help you.


----------



## graemeboro (Oct 17, 2007)

Auld Yin;1
76444 said:


> I'm sure you'll have plenty more questions before you're finished so just ask away and the members here will attempt to help you.


Hi, thanks for this really intersting. Do you recommend any good property websites where I could have a more detailed look? It would be interesting to find out about areas and their distance to the city.

In addition to answer your question for property my budget would be around 250k GBP so not sure what that would get us.

Thanks in advance.
Graeme


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

graemeboro said:


> Hi, thanks for this really intersting. Do you recommend any good property websites where I could have a more detailed look? It would be interesting to find out about areas and their distance to the city.
> 
> Go to:- REALTOR.ca - Welcome Toronto is at the core of the GTA. You could enter Toronto then the surrounding cities of Mississauga/Oakville/Richmond Hill/Pickering/Ajax/Whitby to get a good idea of the housing available in the GTA.
> 
> ...


Housing in Canada is less expensive than in the UK.


----------

